# danzando con  la primavera



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2008)

omaggio alla primavera e al compianto maurice bejart
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vNt0mvjoS08&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

visto l'enorme successo e l'alto gradimento della danza in qesto forum...vi propongo con molto piacere sua maestà *Rudolf Nureiev* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Ak4MGYMvw


voilà


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

andai anni  fa a vederlo a teatro.
Un'esperienza incredibile anche per chi non è patito di danza.
Oltretutto cortese e molto affascinante quando andai in camerino a chiedergli un autografo.
persona speciale come molti veri artisti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

la danza a questi livelli mi esalta.
leggerezza, eleganza, armonia ...m'incantano e riconciliano con l'umanità 
mi pare di volteggiare e mi sento libera


ehm...mi gira un po' la testa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv572N45R6Y&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

e poi...c'aveva un pacco!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

*armonia, leggerezza.....*

........non ci sto dentro....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ........non ci sto dentro....


lo sapevo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








però mi aspettavo

ANATEMA


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2008)

Vabbè, ma era finocchio.





Abbiamo trasmesso: come ti affosso un tred in due mosse.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma era finocchio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















scusa Lupa , che c'entra se era finocchio?
sempre un gran pacco c'aveva  

	
	
		
		
	


	





8anche meno di due mosse... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

*cade a fagiolo*

Quel ballerino aveva una calzamaglia cosi’ stretta che non solo si distingueva il sesso, ma anche la religione


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

orbene,
pensavo di postarvi un altro balletto.date molta soddisfazione 

ben gentili


razza di racchie


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Quel ballerino aveva una calzamaglia cosi’ stretta che non solo si distingueva il sesso, ma anche la religione


fortissimaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma i ballerini non portano la conchiglia?
scusa Femmina


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> fortissimaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non scuso.
oh
il lago dei cigni...melodia fantastica,movenze magiche...
e voi guardate solo lì????????

allora ditelo che siete in astinenza


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non scuso.
> oh
> il lago dei cigni...melodia fantastica,movenze magiche...
> e voi guardate solo lì????????
> ...


abbi pietà per delle povere cesse ...

Però sappi che ho avuto la fortuna di poter assistere dal vivo ad un balletto di Maurice Béjart... lui interveniva spiegando in italiano... è stato emozionante!
Giuro di non aver guardato "lì" ! Ero in loggione e non portavo ancora gli occhiali...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2008)

Posso dire di essere totalmente ignorante dell'argomento... storicamente, tecnicamente... ma da ragazzotta avevo una passione smodata x Linsday Kemp!
Lo amavo! Madonna come lo amavo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Andavo a vederlo dove e quando potevo... una volta mi ha fatto una carezza, ero sotto al palco a fine spettacolo, ancora un pò me moro.


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Posso dire di essere totalmente ignorante dell'argomento... storicamente, tecnicamente... ma da ragazzotta avevo una passione smodata x Linsday Kemp!
> Lo amavo! Madonna come lo amavo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ma pensa!! Anche la mia sorellona lo amava tanto...mi ha portato a vederlo un paio di volte..personaggio affascinante


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Posso dire di essere totalmente ignorante dell'argomento... storicamente, tecnicamente... ma da ragazzotta avevo una passione smodata x Linsday Kemp!
> Lo amavo! Madonna come lo amavo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


altro culanda stratosferico 

	
	
		
		
	


	








anch'io ho visto molti suoi spettacoli.
Era bravissimo


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma pensa!! Anche la mia sorellona lo amava tanto...mi ha portato a vederlo un paio di volte..personaggio affascinante


Guarda... non sai cosa darei per poterlo vedere ancora una volta...

L'ultima volta, qualche anno fa, ho pensato: questa è l'ultima.
E invece so che danza ancora.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgMHJ_zk-d0&feature=related


abbiatene cura


----------

